# Manchester Marathon



## SlowRunner (Apr 10, 2016)

Major achievement for me, less than 4 months post diagnosis. Today I ran the Manchester Marathon. Official time 4 hours 39 minutes and 47 seconds.

Thrilled to bits with that, just had to shout about it  (sorry!)


----------



## Robin (Apr 10, 2016)

SlowRunner said:


> Major achievement for me, less than 4 months post diagnosis. Today I ran the Manchester Marathon. Official time 4 hours 39 minutes and 47 seconds.
> 
> Thrilled to bits with that, just had to shout about it  (sorry!)


Wow, that's impressive. Well done! ( If I want to go faster than walking speed, I get on a horse)


----------



## Northerner (Apr 10, 2016)

Absolutely brilliant!  Well done, that is a really fantastic achievement!


----------



## Copepod (Apr 10, 2016)

Well run. Gald you enjoyed it. No longer can you claim to be "SlowRunner"!


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 10, 2016)

SlowRunner said:


> Major achievement for me, less than 4 months post diagnosis. Today I ran the Manchester Marathon. Official time 4 hours 39 minutes and 47 seconds.
> 
> Thrilled to bits with that, just had to shout about it  (sorry!)



Well done Most inappropriately named SlowRunner.
A fantastic achievement


----------



## SlowRunner (Apr 10, 2016)

Thank you all! I'm very tired but happy .

I also have no intention of doing another one


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 10, 2016)

Keep shouting YOU ARE ALLOWED   Well done


----------



## @Fractis (Apr 11, 2016)

SlowRunner said:


> Major achievement for me, less than 4 months post diagnosis. Today I ran the Manchester Marathon. Official time 4 hours 39 minutes and 47 seconds.
> 
> Thrilled to bits with that, just had to shout about it  (sorry!)



Congratulations! that's a great achievement and a cracking time. Feel free to shout a bout it a bit more, you are entitled.

Do you have a medal photo? They are pretty much obligatory if you can't actually show friends in person (I will admit to wearing my first marathon medal for quite a bit longer than is considered polite...)


----------



## SlowRunner (Apr 11, 2016)

This is a pic of me (far left) & 2 of my running buddies at Old Trafford shortly after we finished


----------



## Northerner (Apr 12, 2016)

And still smiling!  Well done to you all!


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 12, 2016)

You were standing in the right spot (arrow on photo )   As Northy says still big smiles


----------

